# picture reversed



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi All, I have a Brand new Bessacar E765p Sold Fitted with a sat nav Blaupunkt lucca 5.2 with a reversing camera but the image is the wrong way around ie not mirror image! This makes reversing a bit confusing any ideas how to overcome this. It is a bit dissapointing to spend over £50000 on a van to find out this problem any comments welcome.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi 

I am not familiar with your system, but I have a button on the monitor to select either mirror or normal. I would have thought that they all had this facility

hope this helps

Geoff


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*reversed image*

Hi Thank you for your mail, this is a basic sat nav/camera system from what I can tell the camera is linked into the sat nav and as such there is no control over the image status.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I should go back to the dealer with this. I agree with StAubyns, there should be a control to flip the image.

There may also be a setting in the sat nav software to control the image

IF not, it's not fit for the purpose as you would steer one way to avoid an object and steer into it.


Andrew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It may be the camera that has a setting / switch / wire that needs to be connected. Definitely, back to the dealer for this. They should have checked it when they fitted it. It may be that they didn't realise it was the wrong (right) way round.

Gerald


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Most modern reversing cameras have a switch that will change the image round, if you can check the switch yourself....that way you gain more knowledge for the future when the warranty is run out. 
But still make a complaint to your supplier.

Keith


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm pretty certain Blaupunkt lucca 5.2 is a portable sat nav unit and as such the screen wasn't designed as a reversing camera monitor but as an entertainment system to show photos on. The only way to overcome this is to change the camera to one that does a mirror image. I think Andy at Roadpro sells a little gizmo that flips the image.
We used to come across this all the time where customer bought (or were supplied with) portable systems and hoped to get all of the features in the top end solutions. The Lucca retails at about £250 but the Pioneer which does have reversing camera capability is about £900.
I'm shocked that so many people immediately started quoting law and legal redress with no idea of what had been supplied. Did the supplying dealer actually describe it as a reversing camera? If it is listed on your invoice as a reversing camera and not as a SatNav? 
Is there any definition that a rear view camera has to be reversed image? Even so, I'd check out the cost of the image flipper from Andy, the cost of a reversed image camera and then go and have a friendly conversation with the dealer to see if he can help you.

Best of luck
Doug


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>>Service manuals<< 

Any use?


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

falken said:


> I'm shocked that so many people immediately started quoting law and legal redress with no idea of what had been supplied.


Having read all the replies, I think that you were the first to quote law or legal redress.

Many mentioned contacting the supplier, and one said it might not be not fit for purpose, but no-one mentioned law/legal.

The advice of other members remains correct - contact the dealer (who might then say pretty much what you said, ie it's the wrong kind of system)

Let's not make mountains out of molehills


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

I think we had this problem when we fitted our camera, as far as I can remember all I had to do was turn the camera up the other way. If that does not work I cant help sorry. bobandjane 
you might get this twice or might have been a pm


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

dbh1961 said:


> falken said:
> 
> 
> > I'm shocked that so many people immediately started quoting law and legal redress with no idea of what had been supplied.
> ...


Having read what I wrote you're perfectly correct to read it that way and I appreciate the considered response. When I wrote it I intended it to be a much more general comment in a completely seperate posting but at the last minute cut and pasted it into this one.
Weldted asked for advice. Two suggested returning to the supplier, one says complain and another quotes "fit for purpose" and others talked about their reversing cameras but I think I was the only one who knew the device in question. 
I was trying to keep it all in perspective and, like you, trying to stop it blowing up into something more than it was. Messed that one up didn't I?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

dbh1961 said:


> falken said:
> 
> 
> > I'm shocked that so many people immediately started quoting law and legal redress with no idea of what had been supplied.
> ...


Quite, from the original posting the only conclusion you can draw is that the system was fitted by the dealer.

The very fact that a reversing camera has been fitted, means it should operate in the accepted manner, irrespective of the cost of the Sat Nav system. Quite simply if the sat nav is unable to display the image correctly it should not have wired to the reversing camera.

The fact that I stated that it is not fit for the purpose does not automatically infer that legal action needs to be taken.

I stated this to advise the poster that he does not have to accept a non functioning product if he made clear to the dealer of his requirements, which he obviously did otherwise the camera would not have been fitted

Andrew


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I assume that as a satnav system there will be a menu somewhere in the software. Maybe you can select 'mirror image' from the menu.


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

androidGB said:


> Quite, from the original posting the only conclusion you can draw is that the system was fitted by the dealer.
> 
> The very fact that a reversing camera has been fitted, means it should operate in the accepted manner, irrespective of the cost of the Sat Nav system. Quite simply if the sat nav is unable to display the image correctly it should not have wired to the reversing camera.
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew,
Crikey, I am not criticising you and I didn't mean for this to escalate in this way. I apologise unreservedly if I offended anyone.

This is heading into the territory of the other thread I'd started writing. I do think I made a mistake in editing my original post and merging them together.

Perhaps I'm a little sensitive as a retailer (in the process of winding it up) "Fit for Purpose" is often a precursor to "sale of goods act". We sold a laptop tv tuner to a customer what 6 months later tried to reject it because it didn't have a scart connector on it! On another occasion we had a satnav returned after 9 months because it gave road names and not numbers! We refused and the customer referred it to the Trading Standards who, thank goodness, agreed with us.

Let's bear in mind that this is a £250 solution. I would strongly argue that it's primary function is a satnav with an auxilary input. It is not a reversing camera system.

My question is, if a customer purchases an item and then finds it isn't perfect in a supplementary role, does that make it unfit for purpose? Was it sold as a reversing camera or a rear view camera? Does reversing mean reversed image? Has the dealer done a favour and dropped himself in it?

Mods, if you think this belongs elsewhere then could you move it?

Regards
Doug


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

falken said:


> Mods, if you think this belongs elsewhere then could you move it?


Nah, I think it's fine where it is :wink:

I would think that since the reversing camera was fitted by the dealer, it should work as a reversing camera. Presumably, there was an additional cost (which may have been factored into the deal), but it certainly isn't standard fitment.

In this case, I would expect the dealer to provide a "reversing camera system", so the driver can use it as so. If the dealer decides to feed the camera output into the satnav, then they should be happy that it works like that. If they weren't, they should have provided a separate small monitor. It's like getting them to fit an awning, but not give you the pole to wind it out. Or a second leisure battery without wiring it in.

Just my thoughts.

Gerald


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

falken/Doug

I think you've explained your posting perfectly well.

Your conclusions are reasonable, and (IMO) fair.

I think that myself and androidGB both reacted based on not knowing the lead-up to your other post.

We are ALL agreed that weldted needs to talk to his dealer.

I think androidGB's comment about the dealer fitting the camera is key to this debate. The dealer did know that the monitor was intended to be used as a reversing monitor. What is not clear, is whether that implies a reversed image is a necessity or not.


----------

